# How to tell the difference between hawk and Turkey feathers



## PharmD

I own some property in Greene county, and never really turkey hunted before.  I've seen groups of turkey on the property, but never scouted for them. I've decided this year I am gonna set up for some gobblers.  While I was doing some scouting this summer I found multiple feathers that were black and white striped, and some brown squared off feathers.  I'm trying to decide whether these feathers are hawk or turkey.  They were found underneath some pines that run up against a large duck swamp.  I'm trying to decide if they are roosting here.  Any advice would be appreciated!


----------



## slip

http://www.lab.fws.gov/featheratlas/browse.php

Turkey
http://www.lab.fws.gov/featheratlas/browse-species.php?CommonName=Wild_Turkey

This website might help you.

But just so you know, it is highly illegal to have certain feathers. (I believe all birds-of-prey fall under this law, not positive though)

Yes, even if you just found them on the ground in the woods.


----------



## PharmD

Great resource! Thanks! Looks like they are turkey afterall


----------



## BOB_HARWELL

It is illegal to posses ANY part of any bird of prey, unless you can prove that you're 1/4 American Indian. 

                 BOB


----------

